

Amazon #2 in digital music sales - prakash
http://news.yahoo.com/s/usatoday/20080326/tc_usatoday/amazontakesonapplewithcopyprotectionfreemusic

======
TheTarquin
As someone who buys a LOT of music, Amazon's DRM-free .mp3s are what finally
got me to switch to digital music for most of my purchases. It's awesome to be
able to buy a single I like, or an album from an artist I'm not familiar with
yet without having to go out and lay down $15+ for a CD.

I WOULD prefer it if the downloads were direct (they use a client downloader
that you have to install on your machine), but I'm still pretty impressed with
the offering.

And it's nice to see the major labels starting to really come around to
digital sales.

~~~
rms
Have you considered illegally downloading your music instead?

~~~
attack
I know almost no one in their mid twenties or younger who doesn't. The,
unsolved, problem is that music worth listening to is few and far between.

~~~
TheTarquin
I would have to respectfully disagree on that score. While there is no
accounting for taste, I think that there's a lot of excellent music being done
these days. I've even heard a few albums in the past few months which are
among my all-time favorites, would highly recommend to anyone and everyone.
Iron & Wine's latest album, _The Shepherd's Dog_ is, in my opinion, the best
of the last year.

[http://www.amazon.com/Shepherds-Dog-Iron-
Wine/dp/B000TQZ7O4/...](http://www.amazon.com/Shepherds-Dog-Iron-
Wine/dp/B000TQZ7O4/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1206748782&sr=8-1)

So yes, there's a lot of dreck out there, but I don't think it's fair to say
that one has to search very hard for music "worth listening to".

------
SwellJoe
I've been using eMusic for years, and absolutely love it (I think it was #2
for quite a while). But now that Amazon offers DRM-free MP3s that I can play
on my Linux boxes, I'll use it for major label stuff that I can't get from
eMusic. It's pretty rare that I have the urge for mainstream stuff...but it
does happen. Their prices are reasonable, as well. Nothing to complain about,
actually.

But, I certainly won't be letting my eMusic subscription lapse.

------
Tichy
Are the MP3s available as a web service? It would be cool if there was a kind
of wholesaler for MP3s, so that competition for the best shopping experience
could arise.

